# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle  EFT Dongle V1.1 Release [15/05/2017] World's First Add Wipe Kernel & Dm-Verify More

## IMIM@HACK99

*Release EFT Dongle V1.1* 
​*  ​ Features  Translate & Add All Android Device Language to any Language you want, Features:  All Samsung USA KOREA CHINA Etc ..... KitKat Lollipop Marshmallow Nougat (Not Remove After Format )   World's First   New Edit Stock Rom without root
New Make kernel wipe pattern . New make kernel wipe system data . New make kernel enable adb . New make kernel remove dm-Verity protection. New make kernel backup data to sdcard. New Add More model for Add Google Services . And Google Play without recovery . New Translate device from custom recovery . New Add more language . New Update patch 2017 - 2016 . New Fix Support Android 7.0 - 7.1 .  Fix bugs... Wait Next Update More Features More Brand Supported
We Have many Features For You     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   After install Update Please Run as Administrator     Get Now EFT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي_

----------

